# Oncoplastic closure after mastectomy



## debphi (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for any help with codes for a mastectomy with oncoplastic closure. 

Thank you


----------



## vazmc@aol.com (Jun 17, 2011)

*oncoplastic  closure*

I am looking for those codes also.


----------



## daharden (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't believe there is one.  It is no different than a partial mastectomy, there is no difference who closes it, oncolplastics is just ordinary breast surgery done through slightly different, more imaginative, incisions.  They may dictate it as oncoplastic surgery but it is just plain ordinary breast surgery.


----------



## kmcleary (Jul 9, 2012)

*Oncoplastic breast surgery.*

That is very incorrect information below is the definition of Oncoplastic surgery

Oncoplastic breast surgery is a new surgical option for those undergoing treatment for breast cancer. This procedure combines the removal of a cancerous breast tumor with breast reduction, typically performed as a cosmetic procedure. Oncoplastic breast surgery has been lauded for offering an improved aesthetic outcome for women who have both breast cancer and overly large breasts.


----------

